# New Electric coverage of EVCCON 2013



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I will be watching with great interest. Could not make it this year. Maybe next. 

Pete


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Evnetics couldn't make it this year, either, mainly because we are wrapping up a big development effort (not DIY related).


----------



## Ams_AK (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX7jJoxqY3c

First vid is online... did interviews too, but late night multi-cam editing did not mix with all the beer 

Check out our facebook for the running update!

Anne


----------



## Ams_AK (Jan 24, 2011)

Pete, Jeffrey, 
Really too bad youll miss out this year, hope to catch you at the next and will try too have EXTRA fun for all of you that couldn't make it!

Anne


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Well, Ill keep busy anyway. Working on my new toy. I picked up a dyno to test motors, controllers, and batteries before installing them in the vehicle. VW based. Got pics on my blog. Still working on my Bug. Cells will be going in soon. Starting the bottom balancing of those this week.


----------



## Ams_AK (Jan 24, 2011)

John Metric is onstage right now, man this guy is BadAss! World record performance from 'stock' parts..pushing the envelope!


----------



## Ams_AK (Jan 24, 2011)

Fred Behning's EVtd, front of the shop, Jack's Lithium expose, Tom Brunka of Helwig Carbon Brushes, John Hardy author of ICE-free, Nick Smith of Emotion EV in NZ

High Voltage fun for EV nerds!


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks Anne! 

I know just how much fun you're having. 

Congrats, and keep up the good work. 

Cheers,

Marcus


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Hey, I thought you were at the show? Sorry you could not make it. I missed it too. But I have had some good build days. My Porsche is running but with the ICE still. Had to rebuild the brakes and pedal assembly. Drove it for the first time this evening. What a blast. Its a nice little vehicle. Oh, its a rust free 73 Porsche 914 with the stock 1.7 liter engine. Runs great.


----------



## Ams_AK (Jan 24, 2011)

New Electric Glastron compilation I made for our presentation at EVCCON 2013

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3P59lq8GlCw

..back in Amsterdam, will post some more media of the event in the coming week, including some of the other presentations at the show.

Anne


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Did Netgain not make it this year? I was hoping to see more info on their AC systems that they announced at last year's EVCCON.


----------

